# recommend a backpack



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Sanrio-Satin-Hello-School-Backpack/dp/B004T7C9C2


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Amazon.com: Sanrio Pink Satin Hello Kitty Large School Backpack with Polk a Dots: Toys & Games


:laugh:
(10char)


----------



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Sanrio-Satin-Hello-School-Backpack/dp/B004T7C9C2


Straight steeze


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

SICK! now THAT'S what im talkin' about. I wonder if I glue some gemstones on it - will it come off in the cold weather? I want my pussy to sparkle!!!!!


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Sanrio-Satin-Hello-School-Backpack/dp/B004T7C9C2


:laugh:

On a serious note...
I am interested in this post since I purchased an Oakley hydration backpack last year, filled it with red Gatorade and by the end of my first run everything inside the pack was sticky red! My wallet, phone, energy bar... everything! 
Interested to hear recommendations?
Obviously, I do NOT recommend Oakley!


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

agreed. While funny, i would still really appreciate some recommendations.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

disclaimer: I do not represent or work for Osprey, however if you do or know someone who does, feel free to hook me up, I will continue to advertise for free 

I bought an Osprey pack this summer for hiking, and it will be the first place I look for a new winter pack. Last year I used a cheap ($25) Sims hydro pack, it sucked but served me fine (no board carry) inside resorts (I like to hike for stashes in-bounds and having water is nice).

Seriously tho I can't say enough about Osprey as a pack brand. Everything on it has a lifetime gaurantee. It has so many thoughtful compartments and options, everything really...goggle pouch..helmet hook...ski/hiking pole stow...3liter hydro...

After a quick glance it looks like the Kode or Karve (smaller) series would serve you well. 
Vertical Endeavors / Snowplay - Osprey Packs, Inc :2011: Official Site

One of the things that was most noticeable between my cheapo pack and the Osprey was the design of the hydration system. For one my Sims pack just froze when it was cold enough and then I was lugging around an ice hose. These winter Osprey packs keep the hose INSIDE an insulated compartment. Another thing I realy noticed with my cheap pack was that the water reservoir was just like a floppy balloon, you could feel it on your back. The Osprey reservoirs have a pseudo-frame built into them so that regardless of how much water is in them, they sit tight in the pack and you can't feel it at all. 

They may be a bit expensive, I am far from wealthy but products like this that I know will see use, I splurge. My summer pack was about $120 (Manta 30). You get what you pay for, its nice to know that I never have to buy another one.

I would much sooner buy 1 $150 Osprey with proper outdoors craftsmanship and company backing then buying some "cool" brand like burton, dakine, sims, etc., that will probably fall apart on you the second you have reached the crux of your BC climb.

FWIW ended up doing ALOT of climbing this summer and saw ALOT of Osprey packs out there from multi-day packs to day-runners. People who know, know.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I am currently on the hunt for a pack as well. So far I've heard the most positive reviews about the Dakine heli pro.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I love my Dakine Heli Pro. :thumbsup:


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

I have Dakine Heli (not pro) and I'm pretty happy with it. Doesn't have a ton of room but it's enough to carry what I need for the day. I've used it for hiking up with my board on my back as well and it did the job.

I also have an Osprey pack so I can vouch for their quality as well. It's a bag I use for biking, though. I'm hoping I can use the hydra kit in my Dakine


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Any recommendations on the 'slim' hydration backpacks?
The HeliPro looks great, but its a bit too big for my taste...


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

paulperroni said:


> Any recommendations on the 'slim' hydration backpacks?
> The HeliPro looks great, but its a bit too big for my taste...


I'd been riding with an EMS pack but found it was way too wide -- and way to many straps to be comfortable on the lift.

I'm using the 2010 version of the Camelbak Snoblast. Thumbs up.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

paulperroni said:


> Any recommendations on the 'slim' hydration backpacks?
> The HeliPro looks great, but its a bit too big for my taste...


I have both a helipack pro dlx and camelbak zoid. After using the camelbak for most the last season I picked up a dakine helipack pro on clearance. Love both but I'm hoping to use the Helipro more this year. If you strap it down it sits pretty low profile just see the loose straps being a little clumsy.

The camelbak zoid worked really well. Low profile. Light can throw a few powerbars and other goodies in in. You wont know you're wearing it until you're thirsty


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

The heli pro is great. Thats what I have now. Only bad thing is it only has vertical carry. If you want both vertical and horizontal the heli pro dlx has that.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

I had to update....

I've looked around, and held/closely examined/tried on Dakine Heli Pro DLX (and non DLX), NUMEROUS Burton bags, and the Osprey Karve 11 and Karve 16.

Snowklinger - I understand what you mean now. These bags are amazing, and when you compare them side by side to either Burton or Dakine - fuhgeddaboutit. The quality difference is remarkable. Furthermore if you consider the Lifetime warranty on the Osprey Packs, and the fact that the Burton bag I was interested in $99, and the dakine Heli Pro DLX coming in at $115 - the Opsrey Kurve 11 for $110 is a damn steal. Although the Burton comes with a bladder, the bladder absolutely sucks. It's calue is probably about $0.99, and was probably manufactured in china for about $0.11. The Osprey bladders are amazing, they have a pseudo frame keeping them upright and TIGHT to the bag/body. superior tubing, and an AMAZING magnet system that allows you to clip the mouth piece to your chest straps 9or anywhere else you want it). Tube stays fully insulated while in the shoulder strap.

Pros - SUPER low profile. did I mention SUPER LOW PROFILE. No annoying, hanging cheapo straps all over the place. Amazing bladder system (sold separately). excellent Vertical board carry system. High quality materials, and superior stitching. LIFETIME warranty. Sick look (in my opinion). straps that carry the board come with positional material pieces that protect the straps from the edge of the board. very comfy ridged spine/back upright. 3 liter bladder capacity (and I imagine the 3 liter Osprey hydro pack - FULL, would sit better and feel better than a full 1 liter cheapo bladder that burtons come with.

Cons - (for those that Snowmobile) No horizontal board carry. that's all I can think of. 
***EDIT!!!! you CAN carry the board horozontally. the straps at the bottom are reinforced so you can carry the board between your back and the bag*****

If you want to carry alot on the mountain, you might want to consider a larger bag BUT these bags come in 6, 11 and 16 litre capacity.

Love this bag (does it show much?)

to understand why I feel so great about these bags, you truly need to see one in person.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Osprey makes great packs. I have a switch 55+5 that I use for hut trips. Best damn pack for hut trips that I have found. Of course they no longer make it which is a bummer. I talked to one of their designers about it earlier this month. I guess people thought it was gimmicky and also felt that it was heavy. Of which it's not. Too bad as it's an awesome winter pack.

The BCA Stash BC Rider is another pack I would highly recommend for snowboarding. It doesn't have a horizontal carry either though. Pretty well thought pack out from guys who all they do is ski and snowboard in the backcountry. I've been using various models of the Stash BC Rider for the past 5 years. It carries just the right amount of stuff for day tours.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> I would much sooner buy 1 $150 Osprey with proper outdoors craftsmanship and company backing then buying some "cool" brand like burton, dakine, sims, etc., that will probably fall apart on you the second you have reached the crux of your BC climb.
> 
> FWIW ended up doing ALOT of climbing this summer and saw ALOT of Osprey packs out there from multi-day packs to day-runners. People who know, know.


I didn't know that Dakine was a 'cool' brand. Now I feel trendy! Does this mean I need to start hanging out at Starbucks now? :laugh:


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

If you're looking at Dakine packs, don't waste your time with the Heli Pro. IMO it's not worth saving a few bucks over the DLX. The DLX has MUCH better straps, back padding, more rugged fabric, and an insulated hydration sleeve.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

marcdeo said:


> I had to update....
> 
> I've looked around, and held/closely examined/tried on Dakine Heli Pro DLX (and non DLX), NUMEROUS Burton bags, and the Osprey Karve 11 and Karve 16.
> 
> ...


figured someone would eventually see the light and give some witness.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Update on Dakine Helipack Pro DLX:

Since were all updating. I picked up a heli pro dlx last season for 50ish dolla. Didnt use it much cause I was just toting a camelbak droid. Also didn't want to hassle with the straps getting on and off lift. Well the other day I picked up some velcro cable ties and tied up all the loose strapping. Setup looks clean. Will see how it holds up to minor use on and a little off piste. 

Would I have paid 150$ish for this bag.....NO.


----------



## Willbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone have an opnion on BCA packs?

i'm thinking about getting this pack. Its on sale. https://www.bcaccess.com/bcastore/english/products/product_detail.php?productID=137094

My needs are basically for a one day at a time pack that can hold some snacks and a shovel / board. The bladder is a plus.


----------

